# May be time to induce



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

My 10 year old mini Nubian is either at day 159 or 138. I hand bred her January 22 and I watched the buck penetrate 3 times. she acted like she was in heat again on February 12th. I put her in the stall with the buck but he wasn't that in to her. I left them together for a day because she seemed to be in heat. I never actually saw her get bred the second time but marked both dates in my calendar. She's huge, has an enormous udder and has been very uncomfortable for the last week. I've done the two finger check twice in the last week and she's not dilating. Last night she didn't want her grain and doesn't want it this morning either. Her ligs are soft but still palpable and it doesn't look line the kid has dropped. Udder is not strutted. This doe had a huge 9 pound single last year and we barely managed to pull her out so I'm thinking even if she got bred on the second date I'd still rather get a giant kid out of there 10 days early then wait for her kid to get oversized again. I would rather lose the kids and save the doe but I'm not willing to put her through a c section so it seems like inducing today in hopes of delivery within 36 hours is the way to go. I have lute and dex on hand. Any thoughts?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well if her ligaments are already going soft she is getting ready to kid. But if your worry is an enormous kid again, I've been there before. It is certainly more worth while to save the doe. Lute will work just fine.
And if she always has a big single that can't barely be delivered I would look into hormone shots to make her drop more eggs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what you think you need to do.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

If she has another single this year I will look into hormone shots next go around. That's a good idea. I'm her second owner so i'm not sure how many times she has had singles but I know the last two years have been singles... We'll see what this year brings. I gave her a dose of dex and tonight I'll give the lute. Wish us luck. Did I mention how much I like this doe? Her doeling from last year is due in July and they are inseparable. Maybe she wants to wait for her daughter.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well if she is 10 and has had 2 singles in the past, thats probably what she has always had. I have a doe that kids singles every year, never once had twins. She is a little 100 pound doe, she was out of triplets herself, but this year she had a 13 pound, birth weight buckling, he was stuck at the nose, and I almost could not get him out, he was STUCK, my son in law had to pull him out. I do not want to put her through that again, it took over 10 minutes of shifting, and pulling to get that kid out. So I will be giving her some hormones this year, so hopefully I will get her to twin or trip, that would be much more managable for her since they would be smaller.

This year buckling was almost as big as her at 6 weeks old, he was a monster!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! 13 pounds!!! Glad she made it. Good thing you were there,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes he was a huge kid, definatly could not have delivered him herself.
And progress with your doe?


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

She's coming along. Ligs are gone as of this morning. Her udder has grown and she's gotten really affectionate. Hopefully tonight but should be no later than tomorrow morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's good. You can give another round of lute to expedite the process if you want.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Almost 5 am and we have a strutted udder and goo. the LGD just chased a coyote off. shes secure in the barn but i think she'll be pushing as soon as the sun peaks up over the horizon. Last years doeling is at her side and she's due on the 7th but her ligs went last night.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Awe good luck with both

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Up and down, arching her back, yawning and talking to her belly. Won't be long now.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Moderate pushing, not as much effort as I would like to see but pushing has commenced.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope all goes smoothly! Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Triplets! Two does and a buck. All doing very well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

AWWW!!!!! congrats!!!!!! can't wait for pics!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! Congrats it went well!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

That rocks...you struck gold


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Here they are. I'm so happy that my elderly doe did so well. I bred her to a Nigerian buck so I wouldn't get another giant kid. These kids don't have the perfect Nubian ears but they sure are pretty and I kinda like airplane ears anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww how cute?! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Way cool! Glad it wasn't a single!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Perfect! And perfectly precious


----------

